# numbness and tingling all over body



## berrie89 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yesterday I started getting a tingly/numbness on my face and then it went to the rest of my body- hands, feet, legs, arms. It comes and goes but it has me seriously scared. That night my IBS started acting up. I had diarrhea and felt very nauseous. Is this tingling a symptom of Ibs? Has any one else experienced this?!


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

berrie89 said:


> Yesterday I started getting a tingly/numbness on my face and then it went to the rest of my body- hands, feet, legs, arms. It comes and goes but it has me seriously scared. That night my IBS started acting up. I had diarrhea and felt very nauseous. Is this tingling a symptom of Ibs? Has any one else experienced this?!


Tingling/numbness that effects the entire body is not really something that's commonly associated with IBS. Consider seeing your health care provider and/or a neurologist. Head/spinal injuries, damaged/pinched nerves, circulatory issues...these can cause such symptoms. No sense panicking until you have good cause though, and such possibilities really can't be properly addressed on the internet.Are you taking in enough liquids, especially to compensate for the D? Dehydration can cause cramps, spasms, tingling, muscle weakness, fatigue, light headedness, etc. Dehydration can also interfere with blood pressure. Low blood pressure can cause tingling/numbness/coldness in the extremities in particular. I get that a lot -leaky heart valve. Not sure if the thyroid/endocrine system could cause such symptoms.


----------



## berrie89 (Apr 12, 2011)

BayRat said:


> Tingling/numbness that effects the entire body is not really something that's commonly associated with IBS. Consider seeing your health care provider and/or a neurologist. Head/spinal injuries, damaged/pinched nerves, circulatory issues...these can cause such symptoms. No sense panicking until you have good cause though, and such possibilities really can't be properly addressed on the internet.Are you taking in enough liquids, especially to compensate for the D? Dehydration can cause cramps, spasms, tingling, muscle weakness, fatigue, light headedness, etc. Dehydration can also interfere with blood pressure. Low blood pressure can cause tingling/numbness/coldness in the extremities in particular. I get that a lot -leaky heart valve. Notsure if the thyroid/endocrine system could cause such symptoms.


 I suppose I could drink more it just seems weird that it would be because of that. I hope its nothing serious. It seems like i've had so much blood work done but I don't know exactly what they were testing for. Hopefully we acn figure it out though. Thanks for the support!


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

berrie89 said:


> I suppose I could drink more it just seems weird that it would be because of that. I hope its nothing serious.


No, I don't think it's dehydration either. That's just a long shot that's only remotely potentially connected to the IBS and D. As I'd said, your description is not anything I'd consider as common to IBS. I really don't think even moderate dehydration could cause such a systemic whole body issue. It causes random localized acute issues; a leg cramp here, then a stomach spasm there, then some arm muscle weakness for a minute, maybe some trembling, etc., and around & around it goes, but not a continuous and worsening tingling/numbness throughout the body.I'm relieved to hear that you're under a doctor's supervision for this, and I truly hope it's nothing serious. Take care that if you suddenly feel faint to sit down immediately, preferably flat on a bed or even sit on the floor. People that faint are in danger of getting injured on the way down by striking their heads, arms, etc. I often have trouble changing posture (standing-sitting), my blood pressure just drops out (orthostatic hypotension). So be careful, and I hope that you get some answers and help soon. Waiting is very, very difficult.


> It seems like i've had so much blood work done but I don't know exactly what they were testing for. Hopefully we acn figure it out though. Thanks for the support!


Be direct and ask your questions. Your concerns are valid and deserve to be acknowledged and responded to.


----------

